# Germany Bundesliga I 10-12 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 8, 2010)

10 Dec 21:30 Hannover 96 v VfB Stuttgart  2.50 3.40 2.70 +53  
11 Dec 16:30 Bayern Munich v St Pauli  1.20 6.50 13.00 +53  
11 Dec 16:30 Cologne v Eintracht Frankfurt  2.50 3.30 2.75 +53  
11 Dec 16:30 Hamburg v Bayer Leverkusen  2.50 3.30 2.75 +53  
11 Dec 16:30 Kaiserslautern v Wolfsburg  2.50 3.30 2.75 +53  
11 Dec 16:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Nurnberg  1.57 4.00 5.50 +53  
11 Dec 19:30 Borussia Dortmund v Werder Bremen  1.57 4.20 5.25 +53  
12 Dec 16:30 SC Freiburg v Borussia M'gladbach  1.90 3.60 3.80 +53  
12 Dec 18:30 Mainz v Schalke  2.50 3.30 2.75


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 10, 2010)

*Kaiserslautern v Wolfsburg*
Kaiserslautern will play the champion of 2009 Wolfsburg in intriguing match. 
Kaiserslautern is new in the Bundesliga but they are with the same points active of 17 like Wolfsburg. 
Kaiserslautern lost to St Pauli 0-1 in the last round, and this was the first loss from 3 matches. Schalke was beaten 5-1, which was very impressive. 
WOlfsburg is far away from 2009 season, the team doesnt have a win from 5 matches, 4 of this meetings were draws. Away the team has just 1 win, they are the weakest guests. 
The tradition is for the home team, they have advantage at matches on this stadium and they play great this season.
Prediction: Kaiserslautern win
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 2.50


----------



## emporium1 (Dec 10, 2010)

today Hannover vs Stuttgart
technical probability for Hannover  is 68% the goal-balance 1.6 : 1.6, good requirements for Hannover, the Stuttgart  goal-balance 1.75 : 2.75.
odds over 1.7 legitimates a bet on Hannover.


----------

